# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  The blood types of the Neanderthals

## firetown

Untitled (1).png




> We found that the Siberian Neanderthals, Altai and Chagyrskaya, are both homozygous for a derived Neanderthal variant of the O allele, while the European Neanderthal, *Vindija, is a heterozygote for two derived Neanderthal variants, an O variant different from Altai and Chagyrskaya, and a rare cis-AB variant*. The Denisovan individual is homozygous for an ancestral variant of the O allele, similar to variants found widely in modern humans.


https://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayn...eanderthals-2/

Rh factor:
https://www.rhesusnegative.net/staynegative/popular-questions/neanderthals/
*The Denisova and Altai Neandertal are homozygous for the ancestral “A” variant at position 25629943 on chromosome 1 that determines rhesus type in modern humans. This variant means that both are likely rhesus positive.


As far as I can tell from the informative position that determines
rhesus type in humans, both are homozygous rhesus positive.*

----------

